# What are whole spices?



## TheProphecy (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried googling what they were, but no helpful results. I'm really new to cooking and i don't know many terms, so if you can answer this, that'd be great


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

A whole peppercorn vs. ground pepper for example.
A whole Bay Leaf vs. ground bay leaf is another.....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

Whole spices are spices in their natural form before they are ground up.  Cinnamon grows naturally in a stick form but you generally buy it ground for use in foods.  Nutmeg comes in the form of a hard seed, again, most people buy it ground.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> A whole peppercorn vs. ground pepper for example.
> A whole Bay Leaf vs. ground bay leaf is another.....


Ground bay leaves?


----------



## Scotch (Feb 14, 2009)

Whole cloves vs. ground cloves and whole cardamon vs. ground cardamon are other examples. 

Some recipes call for whole spices, most call for ground up or crushed spices. 

As a general rule, whole spices are fresher and have more flavor than the ground or crushed versions, and it's probably better to grind your own if you can. 

However, most people buy a lot of their spices and herbs in ground form for convenience and because many (if not most) recipes call for the spices to be added in that form.


----------



## TheProphecy (Feb 14, 2009)

so if i have a pestle & mortar, and i use whole cinnamon with it, then it becomes ground cinnamon - but it's still the same, except it's crushed?


----------



## Scotch (Feb 14, 2009)

TheProphecy said:


> so if i have a pestle & mortar, and i use whole cinnamon with it, then it becomes ground cinnamon - but it's still the same, except it's crushed?


Yes, although it's hard to grind cinnamon and most other hard spices in a mortar and get it as fine as the stuff that comes in jars pre-ground. That doesn't matter much in most recipes, although I suspect that most people wouldn't want to put cinnamon ground in a mortar on their morning toast. If you do need a finer grind, you can get an electric grinder.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Ground bay leaves?



Yes --- Ground Bay Leaves 

Bay Leaves, Turkish, Whole and Ground


----------



## Scotch (Feb 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes --- Ground Bay Leaves
> 
> Bay Leaves, Turkish, Whole and Ground


Thanks. I've never seen ground bay leaves in the store that I can recall, an I don't think I've ever made a recipe that called for them -- most call only for whole bay leaves, which are removed before serving, or crushed whole bay leaves. Are there any advantages to ground? Any particular uses?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

TheProphecy said:


> so if i have a pestle & mortar, and i use whole cinnamon with it, then it becomes ground cinnamon - but it's still the same, except it's crushed?


No, for something like cinnamon, nutmet, other larger items you would have to use a microplane.  A mortar and pestle won't touch those two.  You can try and grind cloves with one, but it takes a lot of work, for that you can use a coffee grinder.  A m & p is best used on leafy spices, not hard spices.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 14, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Thanks. I've never seen ground bay leaves in the store that I can recall, an I don't think I've ever made a recipe that called for them -- most call only for whole bay leaves, which are removed before serving, or crushed whole bay leaves. Are there any advantages to ground? Any particular uses?



Scotch, I suppose the ground leaves may add flavor quicker than the leaf...I dunno -- Particular use? None that I know of...I had a bottle once, but did not care for it..If I remember correctly is was very easy to use to much --- for me anyway...I only use the whole leaves now...

Enjoy!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 14, 2009)

I could see a use for ground bay leaf in homeopathic medicine.  There have been many times I've had to work very hard with my M & P trying to grind a bay leaf.


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2009)

I've never seen ground bay leaves either.  I received the most lovely gift last year.  A selection of Penzey's spice mixes, but what really made it was that it was packed instead of in styrofoam or whatever, in bay leaves, whole nutmeg nuts, etc.  My bay tree had just died, and I was about to buy a jar of leaves and a new plant, and I had an entire jar (and yes, the package came with a note saying that the spices were whole, clean and usable with recipe suggestions).


----------



## jennyema (Mar 5, 2009)

I use ground bay leaves from Penzey's.

You use it in things where you cannot extract flavor using the whole leaf.

Like in non-liquid preparations.  Rubs, seasoned bread crumbs, stuffing, coatings for chicken or pork chops.

A tiny pinch gives a nice hint of bay.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2009)

Just to clarify for any newbies reading this, spices are the nuts, seeds, berries, bark, roots and hard stems of plants. The leaves, such as bay, basil, parsley, rosemary, etc., are herbs. Cinnamon actually comes from the bark of the plant. Here's more info: Herbs vs. Spices | Horticulture and Home Pest News


----------



## radhuni (Mar 11, 2009)

We use whole spices and ground spices for different purpose.

ground spices use to mix the taste with gravy and while whole spice use for a light aroma.


----------



## ErikC (Mar 13, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Thanks. I've never seen ground bay leaves in the store that I can recall, an I don't think I've ever made a recipe that called for them -- most call only for whole bay leaves, which are removed before serving, or crushed whole bay leaves. Are there any advantages to ground? Any particular uses?



One of my favorite spice mixes is a home-ground combo of fennel seeds, bay leaves and coriander. It's great on chicken, fish and pork, but I have found it to be too subtle for beef.


----------

